# I need an ABA short runner intake. I've searched and searched....



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

USRT is out of stock of the SRI's and according to a friend of mine, has been for months with an unknown date of return to stock. I just sent an email to USRT with my query. 
The short story is that I need an Intake for a G60/ABA turbo hybrid i am building.
I need an ABA short runner intake manifold.
BBM doesnt make one, USRT makes really nice ones, but they are unavailable, and I know of no other way to get one than to get really friendly with someone who knows how to do TIG welding.
Any suggestions?
Where do I look? I need to get my project on the road.
The patient:










_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 12:18 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: I need an ABA short runner intake. I've searched and searched.... (91gti_wolfsburg)*

No one is producing them anymore, either get a custom piece, which is the route i went, or surf the classifieds, USRT manifolds show up about once or twice every few months. Those are really your only choices at the current time. Hopefully a company like usrt will start producing them again.







Good luck in your searches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: I need an ABA short runner intake. I've searched and searched.... (2pt. slo)*

Same issue overhere.. Then decided to go for the ITB setup, but USRT cannot deliver for the moment.
Found out that Vankronenburg overhere sells itb's for about 650euro, so that's what i'm putting on my 8vt (45mm)


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: I need an ABA short runner intake. I've searched and searched.... (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_Same issue overhere.. Then decided to go for the ITB setup, but USRT cannot deliver for the moment.
Found out that Vankronenburg overhere sells itb's for about 650euro, so that's what i'm putting on my 8vt (45mm)

After shipping, that is probably around $1200 US
I have a couple of leads. I hope they pan out.


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re:*

Racecraft Fabrication
HKK Motorsports
Or, you could ask around in the Fabrication forum.
I sent Jim (Racecraft Fab.) a custom ABA intake flange and some tapered runners. He fabbed up a plenum, VR6 TB flange, new fuel rail and TIG welded the entire thing for $450. I don't know what a "from scratch" manifold would cost, but the fab work is first class. I'll post some pics tonight, if I remember.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nmrado)*

jim (zornig) does amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Why do you *NEED* a short runner intake again?


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Why do you *NEED* a short runner intake again?

Probably wants to do it right the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_Why do you *NEED* a short runner intake again?

I have been running a counterflow turbo engine for 2 years now. I am getting sick and tired of doing everything by "feel" behind the motor.
I am swapping an ABA head on my g60 block for efficiency, and the SRI for simplicity, plus it looks pretty.
I also have a Treuhaft aluminum valve cover I want to use, and it cant be seen/wont fit under the 2.Slow plenum.
Aside from that, ya, I kinda just want to do it right the 2nd time around.
Plus, its kinds foolish to have a plenum that says "2.0" on a motor that is only 1.8L. <--A pet-peeve of mine.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

OK 
I was just checking because there are other options.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_OK 
I was just checking because there are other options. 

Like what? Im open to suggestions.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

IM sent


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Shawn B)*

get a sri and do it right the first time, you will gain more power with one anyway


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bdcoombs)*

The SRI that im having made is hopefully the first of a nice production run. Not sure if it's def. going to happen yet though...i hope it does. these things would sell so fast...


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_jim (zornig) does amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great quality at a affordable price


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re:*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics of my Racecraft Fabrication ABA X-flow intake manifold...








Inside the Plenum -


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nmrado)*

^^ very nice


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great quality at a affordable price 

and hes a very stand up guy


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great quality at a affordable price 


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_jim (zornig) does amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









great service, great products, reasonable price what more can you ask for!


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nmrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmrado* »_X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics of my Racecraft Fabrication ABA X-flow intake manifold...










I wish my fuel rail came like that! thats nice!


----------



## nmrado (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

Jim is pretty much a badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nmrado)*

I wish he would reply to my email.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_I wish he would reply to my email.









hes not on the computer a lot, give him a bit


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

to the OP, I had the SAME EXACT problem as you. I'm running a PG bottom end with crossflow head. I wanted a sri but nobody had them. In the last 2 weeks I just received a beautiful one made to order at a very reasonable price. You have IM


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (kmg108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmg108* »_to the OP, I had the SAME EXACT problem as you. I'm running a PG bottom end with crossflow head. I wanted a sri but nobody had them. In the last 2 weeks I just received a beautiful one made to order at a very reasonable price. You have IM

Thank you, responded, and post pics.
Also, pics of inside of plenum would be great.
Tits or ban!!!!


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

Please email me at [email protected] ,i have a usrt manifold that you might be interested in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_I wish he would reply to my email.









Give him a day or so and he WILL reply to it.
Jim I hope this is a calling for you to *REALLY* start doing this full time...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Give him a day or so and he WILL reply to it.
Jim I hope this is a calling for you to *REALLY* start doing this full time...

yeah he isnt always online, and it takes some time to get the stuff but its completely worth the wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Jim ( zornig / racecraft / Mr Jim Burlew ) is alot on VWSport.... FabKing.
and hit up Markku (Agtronic) see what he has to say as well. 
but Jim is great.... busy, but great. got parts of his on the drag rabbit


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

IM sent.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

USRT your new manifolds look very nice.


----------

